# Repairing ripped drywall



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have gotten some great advice on corners...now a new issue. 

I removed a large bathroom mirror and the adhesive removed some of the paper coating from the drywall. Now I am left with several areas where the drywall paper is exposed (the brown paper). 

I tried removing all lips and shreds of paper so it was flat. If I spread some compound over, the moisture causes the paper to bubble. How should I prepare these spots prior to spreading mud down? 

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

This stuff never fails me CLICK HERE


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

SMA...that looks like a great product...thanks for bringing that to our attention. You otta get a commission, head'n there now.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> SMA...that looks like a great product...thanks for bringing that to our attention. You otta get a commission, head'n there now.


Actually SW sends alot of business my way:yes: .


----------

